# Male Dog Chewing Himself!



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

My 8month old Bedlington Terrier, Bailey has recently decided that he feels the need to chew at his testicles and they are becoming pretty red. At first I though he just had an itch however he gets pretty manic about it. He stands up and appears to be chasing his tail but instead he pulls at his back leg whilst travelling in circles. I do tell him off but he just continues to do it. I've even tried holding him but he then starts getting agitated and starts squealing! Has anyone else had this experience with any of their males? I'm planning to take him to the vets tomorrow cause I'm worried he's harming himself. Any advice?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine sometimes get their back leg and i've always thought it was just boredom as I know other dogs that do it too, they stop when told. Could he need his anal glands checked do you think, if he can't reach his bottom he could be chewing his bits instead, he's only young but the vet could have a quick look for you.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah I thought of the anal glands but there isn't any odour. I'll take him to the vets tomorrow for a check up. Thanks


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a similar experience with my Rusty not so long ago  but it was only due to me trimming the hair there a bit shorter than normal... he wasn't fussed on feeling the breeze lol but a lampshade collar sorted out the sniffing and licking.


Have you had a real good look at your poochies bits to see if there is anything that may be causing him to chew it ? It could be something really simple like a little matt in the hair or maybe even something like a thorn or something else stuck there.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

You only get an odour when they empty, it's when they don't empty that problems arise as I know with Flynn and his recent anal gland abscess.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah I've checked the area. I clipped it a while back so their is no hair there to matt. I did think that maybe it was a clipping rash, which is common but there is no sign of a rash.. Hopefully get to the vets tonight and get it sorted. Thanks.

Ah.. I thought that if the anal glands became blocked there was an odour. I only thought that because another dog owner had said their dog had a fishy odour and was told it was his anal glands. But again thanks for the replies.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> My 8month old Bedlington Terrier, Bailey has recently decided that he feels the need to chew at his testicles


This reminds me of a joke that simply cannot be told in the forum, for fear of us getting banned! :lol:


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Can you really get banned for telling a joke? lol. Mean I've seen people personally attack others on here today, so what harm can a joke do. I'm curious.. lol


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Believe me, this joke about chewing [and] testicles risks me being arrested - let alone banned from the forum!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

SlingDash said:


> Believe me, this joke about chewing [and] testicles risks me being arrested - let alone banned from the forum!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


ok that's it, I'm over curious now and need to know 
can you pm it to me, I promise not to breathe a word of it


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

No, no, no, no, no! Never! Forget I even mentioned it!

Back on topic please! :lol:


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

:lol: me too... Especially since it's my poor pup being ridiculed. lol.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

MissBexi said:


> Yeah I've checked the area. I clipped it a while back so their is no hair there to matt. I did think that maybe it was a clipping rash, which is common but there is no sign of a rash.. Hopefully get to the vets tonight and get it sorted. Thanks.
> 
> Ah.. I thought that if the anal glands became blocked there was an odour. I only thought that because another dog owner had said their dog had a fishy odour and was told it was his anal glands. But again thanks for the replies.


Maybe he just doesn't like having a breeze blowing around his bits lol

Without being too crude, some things shrink a little when the cold air hits them


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

He doesn't bother with his bits outside, it's when he's in the house lol. He's never had a lot of fur around them.. And it's pretty much a recently thing.. Though maybe he's just decided he doesn't like it. lol[/COLOR]


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> Maybe he just doesn't like having a breeze blowing around his bits lol
> 
> Without being too crude, some things shrink a little when the cold air hits them


HAhahahahaha :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> Especially since it's my poor pup being ridiculed.


Nah. Nobody's ridiculing him. It's just a rather funny topic to be talking about - hence it reminding me of a joke.

I love the title, though. It could've been so much more 'graphic', yet is very restrained and very 'British'! :thumbup::lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Blu does it once he has had a hygine shave. I don't really shave him much there because the way he acts. Don't think he likes the cold around them :lol:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Have him neutered - problem solved!


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

SlingDash said:


> Nah. Nobody's ridiculing him. It's just a rather funny topic to be talking about - hence it reminding me of a joke.
> 
> I love the title, though. It could've been so much more 'graphic', yet is very restrained and very 'British'! :thumbup::lol:


lol don't worry, I was joking about him being ridiculed lol. 
Ahh.. I get you know. That's just how I talk.. lol.
And I thought of neutering him but I really don't want to. He is such a fantastic natured wee boy and I'm hoping that once he's been health tested and of course matures (alot) I want to put him to stud. So unless of course the vets believe neutering is necessary and the best think for him, I'll keep that as a last resort. lol.
Couldn't get to the vets tonight as they were booked up! But yet Bailey didn't bother with him bits once today. Maybe he heard me talking about getting him neutered lol.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

MissBexi said:


> Yeah I've checked the area. I clipped it a while back so their is no hair there to matt. I did think that maybe it was a clipping rash


Did the same with mine.



shazalhasa said:


> he wasn't fussed on feeling the breeze lol but a lampshade collar sorted out the sniffing and licking.


Lampshade has been on for a month but the dog has chewed beyond a joke and has frankly ruined the skin on his testicles.



Malmum said:


> Have him neutered - problem solved!


Booked in on Monday: I'm absolutely gutted because he is the best dog ever, has never learnt what girls are and should not need neutering (although it's obviously long term better for his health). It was me clipping him that has caused this and I feel so bad for him. Poor little lamb. 

Here's the boy:


----------



## Peaccefrog (Dec 27, 2017)

MissBexi said:


> My 8month old Bedlington Terrier, Bailey has recently decided that he feels the need to chew at his testicles and they are becoming pretty red. At first I though he just had an itch however he gets pretty manic about it. He stands up and appears to be chasing his tail but instead he pulls at his back leg whilst travelling in circles. I do tell him off but he just continues to do it. I've even tried holding him but he then starts getting agitated and starts squealing! Has anyone else had this experience with any of their males? I'm planning to take him to the vets tomorrow cause I'm worried he's harming himself. Any advice?


----------



## Peaccefrog (Dec 27, 2017)

My 20 month old intact male viszla has the same issue now for at least 6mo. Did you ever figure it out or did he outgrow it? I don't wanna nueter him.

Thanks

Marc


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

This thread is 7 years old. Most of the people on it are no longer here. You would be better off starting your own.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

As @Mirandashell has said it would be best for you to start a new thread so you get more views and replies.
Closing this zombie thread now :Locktopic


----------

